# What does the acronym TACOS stand for?



## RedheadErin

What does the acronym TACOS stand for? 

I saw it somewhere in my book, and now I don't know where.  :angry:

And yes, I already did a search.


----------



## Aprz

Never heard of it. Can't check the index page of your book?

I did a Google search, and found TACO (not TACOS) is used for when the amniotic sac ruptures.

T - time the membraned ruptured
A - amount of fluid
C - color of fluid
O - odor of fluid

http://www.birthsource.com/scripts/article.asp?articleid=416



> There are a few ways to determine if your water has broken. First, smell the fluid. Amniotic fluid smells slightly sweet or like chlorine (similar to semen). Then, put on a clean pad. If the pad keeps getting wet, particularly when you change position, you have probably experienced SROM. Third, sometime close to term, request a amnicator from your careprovider. With an amnicator, you can run it along your panties, bed, floor, or wherever you believe fluid has leaked, and if it is amniotic fluid, it will turn a dark green or blue color.
> 
> If it is amniotic fluid, you will want to remember the acronym TACO. TACO stands for Time, Amount, Color, and Odor.


http://www.christianfamilyplanning....ous-rupture-of-membranes-srom-prior-to-labor/



> TACO	Time, Amount, Color, Odor (things to note in the event of amniotic fluid rupture)


http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/Time,+Amount,+Color,+Odor


----------



## DesertMedic66

Only heard of TACO.


----------



## JPINFV

The "amnicator" is more commonly called nitrazine paper.


----------



## Aprz

DesertEMT66 said:


> Only heard of TACO.


I've only heard of Taco.


----------



## exodus

Aprz said:


> I've only heard of Taco.



I've heard of a logo colored taco before...

In what text was this found?


----------



## RedheadErin

I saw it in the AAOS orange book, somewhere in the medical section.   I bet the amniotic sac answer is the one I needed. Thanks. 

(In case you are wondering why I didn't just look in the index, part of my book was destroyed at my job and the index no longer exists.)


----------



## Inmytree19

Per AAOS text 10th edition. 

Tobacco 
Alcohol
Caffeine
Over the counter meds/herbal supplements
Sexual and street drugs

Tacos just helps you understand any underlying conditions that may be present that may complicate the pt's CC. Like ED meds and nitro.


----------



## JPINFV

Inmytree19 said:


> Like ED meds and nitro.



A patient taking Revatio has chest pain, would you still give the patient nitro?


----------



## NomadicMedic

JPINFV said:


> A patient taking Revatio has chest pain, would you still give the patient nitro?



You've been waiting to ask that question for months.


----------



## JPINFV

DEmedic said:


> You've been waiting to ask that question for months.



I'm always ready to ask that question.


----------



## chaz90

JPINFV said:


> A patient taking Revatio has chest pain, would you still give the patient nitro?



Would you believe our statewide protocols actually mention Revatio specifically in the medications to check prior to NTG?


----------



## JPINFV

chaz90 said:


> Would you believe our statewide protocols actually mention Revatio specifically in the medications to check prior to NTG?


 

Yep, I've seen it before. It's just that the "ED medications are contraindicated" that's a pet peeve for me. It's not ED medications, it's the PDE 5 medications... regardless of why they were prescribed.


----------



## wadford

I had never heard of this before, it's a great way to remember! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## MediMike

The -fils...used to fill ya up! On another note, I learnt TACO as Time Amount Color/Consistency and Odor in regards to feces.  Never looked at mexican the same.


----------



## YouCallWeHaul

*yum*

Celebratory TACO !!!:rofl:


----------



## Nutz

De-escalation thinking:
Don't Threaten
Argue
Challenge
Order
or Shame a patient!


----------

